# OK, and I want this:



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Just because DgonzTT asked for it:

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

in all fairness i wantz too!!!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> in all fairness i wantz too!!!


group buy?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I would if it wasn't soo much monies... Right now I'm strapped for cash


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> I would if it wasn't soo much monies... Right now I'm strapped for cash


I hear ya'
I took me 1 year to get my turbo kit ...


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

The drilled rotors on my RS4 started cracking at the first track event. I'll take slotted next time.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> The drilled rotors on my RS4 started cracking at the first track event. I'll take slotted next time.


Yes! I can't reiterate this anymore. Drilled does increase stopping power, but if you're thinking of tracking, please get dimpled or slotted as they are less prone to warping and cracking then drilled!

Went to a few tracking events this past year and a few M3s and S's had drilled, and they cracked after the weekend of tracking.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

dam thats crazy... guess if i ever decide to change my rotors i'll be going slotted


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Adams rotor hands down are the best deal out there. They make slotted, double slotted, dimple, dimple/slotted combo. Check out the site. 

If you wanna go crazy, he also has a RS6 version and u can customize them as to have them drilled, slotted, painted hubs, zinc coated, etc..


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanx homie:thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

lcrcr said:


> The drilled rotors on my RS4 started cracking at the first track event. I'll take slotted next time.


Yep,
But they were stopping a car 500lb heavier than the TT, and a memeber here is using ECS tunning stage 5 in the track with good results -that kit has drilled rotors-, i think it was miarpe...
Anyway, I only care for the massive calipers really, I will double think about the rotors.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DgonzTT said:


> dam thats crazy... guess if i ever decide to change my rotors i'll be going slotted


If you just want to get game tight on a set of TTS brakes, you can take them off old man Jasons hands !


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> If you just want to get game tight on a set of TTS brakes, you can take them off old man Jasons hands !


lol i don't plan to have the car long enough to put enough power into it that i'd need to upgrade my brakes to be honest... by this time next yr i hope to have either the TTRS or something that can catch my fancy even more.... i don't last longer then 1-2yrs with my cars:screwy: i suffer from "want every badass car i can get my hands on" syndrome... or we can just call it "Auto A.D.D."


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

DarthTTs said:


> Yep,
> But they were stopping a car 500lb heavier than the TT, and a memeber here is using ECS tunning stage 5 in the track with good results -that kit has drilled rotors-, i think it was miarpe...
> Anyway, I only care for the massive calipers really, I will double think about the rotors.


And most of that cracking took place at Road America. Easy on brakes in terms of sustained heat, but lots of high speed braking with long straights between. So every lap had a big swing in temps. Probably a worst case for drilled rotors.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> group buy?


I would prolly consider joining a group buy. Depends on the number tho...


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

kendoist4162 said:


> I would prolly consider joining a group buy. Depends on the number tho...


I will consider the caliper only at this point. I'm still debating what rotors to use.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

OK I may change my mind:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

berry nice:thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Get the StopTech kit. It's less expensive, has 2-piece slotted rotors, and you can find aftermarket pads for it. You will need some spacers. The RS kits are 1-piece rotors (but look like 2-piece), and there aren't aftermarket (i.e. race) pads.

Drilled rotors have better initial bite and are better in the wet. If you have any thoughts of tracking the car, get slotted.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

to save myself cliff noting and explaining the drilled vs slotted discussion, check this article out, its pretty good read up:thumbup:

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/brakes/brake-parts/brake-rotors1.htm


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you all gentlemen,:beer:
I agree on the slotted rotors for my track days. In fact, i really don't care for looks, but for great track performance. I was thinking on doing racing Adams rotors and stoptech calipers...

The quest continues...
Any experience on the JHM kit?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

There are plenty of aftermarket pads available for the TT RS. Those calipers use the same pad shape as the DB9, CTS-V, Camaro SS, Ford GT, Acura TL, Evo, and STi. The rotors are not two piece as stated, but they are _massive_ at 32 mm thick and 370 mm of diameter. That will dissipate a lot of heat. I don't think they'll fit under any factory 18" wheels without spacers, though.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

eweu said:


> There are plenty of aftermarket pads available for the TT RS. Those calipers use the same pad shape as the DB9, CTS-V, Camaro SS, Ford GT, Acura TL, Evo, and STi. The rotors are not two piece as stated, but they are _massive_ at 32 mm thick and 370 mm of diameter. That will dissipate a lot of heat. I don't think they'll fit under any factory 18" wheels without spacers, though.


Ah, ok. That's what I figured. I was about to order a pair, but the guy at TT Shop in England told me otherwise.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> Thank you all gentlemen,:beer:
> I agree on the slotted rotors for my track days. In fact, i really don't care for looks, but for great track performance. I was thinking on doing racing Adams rotors and stoptech calipers...
> 
> The quest continues...
> Any experience on the JHM kit?


I wouldn't "experiment" with Adams Rotors. From what I see they are just modified 1-piece rotors. There is a tried and true package out there.

StopTech's kit contains a beautiful pair of 2-piece rotors. I can tell you they work very well at the track. On the street, you will get a slight high frequency pulsation when braking from 50-30mph due to the slots. I got used to it, and it doesn't affect the steering wheel. It reminds me that I have good brakes.

Check out Brake Warehouse. Ask for Robert. I shouldn't really mention what I paid, but tell him Domm with the black Audi TT recommended them. Get the special dust boots, and pad shims since you are gonna track the car.

At the track, I used Performance Friction 01 compound pads. Expensive, but insane braking. Hawk Blue's are also great. Used them on a spec Miata.

Buy nice, or buy twice...learn from my mistake. Want some warped Audi rotors cheap?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just so you don't think I get anything from StopTech, Alcons are also well respected. They are just pricier. 

The other problem with the Brembo (RS) kits is that you can't change pads as easily as the other aftermarket kits. As I was told by the guys with the Brembos on the R8 and RS4, you have to remove the caliper! I remove 2 pins and a "bridge", the pads slide out. Do 4 track events a year, and time adds up.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

DrDomm said:


> The other problem with the Brembo (RS) kits is that you can't change pads as easily as the other aftermarket kits. As I was told by the guys with the Brembos on the R8 and RS4, you have to remove the caliper! I remove 2 pins and a "bridge", the pads slide out. Do 4 track events a year, and time adds up.


The RS Brembos are the same way. Knock out two pins and the pads slide right out. You don't need to remove the caliper at all.

I have the kit sitting in my garage. They don't quite fit under my bi-color 18" wheels without some spacers (which I'm reluctant to run). I'm not sure about wheels just yet so for now they're just sitting unused. 

It's a nice kit, and the calipers are superb. It's a bit of a letdown that the rotors are not floating and that they are the same for both sides of the car (not directional). But honestly that isn't a deal breaker for me. Since the TT RS is finally coming to the US next year, we'll have a supply of parts as needed. Someone might choose to make a floating rotor set as well. We'll see.

Regardless, all of the Brembo, Alcon, or StopTech kits are really nice. I don't think anyone would be disappointed with any one of those kits. It's good to have choices.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> I wouldn't "experiment" with Adams Rotors. From what I see they are just modified 1-piece rotors. There is a tried and true package out there.
> 
> StopTech's kit contains a beautiful pair of 2-piece rotors. I can tell you they work very well at the track. On the street, you will get a slight high frequency pulsation when braking from 50-30mph due to the slots. I got used to it, and it doesn't affect the steering wheel. It reminds me that I have good brakes.
> 
> ...


for 1 piece rotor, Adams has it going on, i dont see any other competitor getting close to his price or product. google the product and check out the website and the forums for reviews from the actual people that bought and use them, they have an excellent reputation. Rotiform used them on their B8 Avant Shop Car, used on Audizines track car, feature on multiple VAG mags like Klutch, StanceNation, Eurotuner, etc.
http://www.82audicoupe.com/24-hours-of-lemons/adams-rotors-race-tested-audi-style-approved/

But comparing the 1 piece Adams rotor to the 2-piece StopTech is like comparing the TT to a Murcielago, any person with basic car knowledge can tell you that any 2 piece rotor package costing 3K is going to be significantly better than a under 1K 1-piece rotor package :laugh:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Again,
Thank you everyone for your feedback.
I have heard both, good and bad experiences with the stock calipers and rotors, but only good ones with Alcon/Stoptech.
I think this closes to something like this:










Now, lets talk about the right size 

Thx Dr for the reference!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Rather than just lurk and read along silently, I wanted to say that this is a very good thread! thanks guys! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> Again,
> Thank you everyone for your feedback.
> I have heard both, good and bad experiences with the stock calipers and rotors, but only good ones with Alcon/Stoptech.
> I think this closes to something like this:
> ...


My buddy is running the Alcon's on his B8 A4 and they look amazing and according to him stop on a dime


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> My buddy is running the Alcon's on his B8 A4 and they look amazing and according to him stop on a dime


Uhmmm,
the alcons as the stasis kit?


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> Again,
> Thank you everyone for your feedback.
> I have heard both, good and bad experiences with the stock calipers and rotors, but only good ones with Alcon/Stoptech.
> I think this closes to something like this:
> ...


well, lets see the specs bro! the sky's the limit in regards to rotor size, it all depends what size wheel you want to drive all the time on and your budget. BBKs usually require 18" wheels and sometimes spacers to clear such breaks. what are you thinking of doing?


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> OK I may change my mind:


I DO LIKE THIS PORSCHE KIT :thumbup:


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> If you just want to get game tight on a set of TTS brakes, you can take them off old man Jasons hands !


Just for the 411. 

3.2 pads and rotors have the same part# as the TTS. Pretty sure the calipers are the same also except for the color.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> well, lets see the specs bro! the sky's the limit in regards to rotor size, it all depends what size wheel you want to drive all the time on and your budget. BBKs usually require 18" wheels and sometimes spacers to clear such breaks. what are you thinking of doing?


 I have the 19" so I have plenty of room for a monster 370mm disc  But I think I would like to go in "phases". I think I can start with the 328mm, and see how it works in the track, and then I will decide if I want bigger rings. So first thing to know is how big I can go with the calipers. With the extra power in the car, I dont really know what to expect, but I dont want to find out in the hard way...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Oops, I apologize if the RS calipers allow for easy pad changes. I was told otherwise. 

One other thing, if it wasn't for tracking, I would say that 1-piece rotors are totally adequate. I bet that TT RS kit is awesome. The price was reasonable from the UK. Pricey if bought here, though.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Davespeed said:


> Just for the 411.
> 
> 3.2 pads and rotors have the same part# as the TTS. Pretty sure the calipers are the same also except for the color.


 correct :thumbup: everything about the brake setup is the same other than the aesthetics as you said :thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Oops, I apologize if the RS calipers allow for easy pad changes. I was told otherwise.
> 
> One other thing, if it wasn't for tracking, I would say that 1-piece rotors are totally adequate. I bet that TT RS kit is awesome. The price was reasonable from the UK. Pricey if bought here, though.


 I know! but Im tracking the car and I already have blue discs and smoke all over the place


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Who admins over here?  let's get this thread stickied!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

let me know what you need done... 

and whoever said "experiment" with AR clearly hasn't been on audizine for over 5 years: v.4 running thread 

we're up, running, strong, and a legitimate business leading the replacement rotor industry with more options and better service than anyone out there. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> let me know what you need done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like I said, If ur looking for a 1-piece kit, doesn't get any better than AR :thumbup:

Keep up the good work, ull be getting an order from me when my OEM rotors and pads go bad, unless there's an amazing deal on some BBK that features 2 piece rotors :thumbup:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

But I know many of you aren't on AZ, can't blame you guys, not much on there other than ppl trying to pull off an aftermarket exhaust for $100 ::


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> Like I said, If ur looking for a 1-piece kit, doesn't get any better than AR :thumbup:
> 
> Keep up the good work, ull be getting an order from me when my OEM rotors and pads go bad, unless there's an amazing deal on some BBK that features 2 piece rotors :thumbup:


 X2 

Thanks remembertofocus, :thumbup:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

DarthTTs said:


> X2
> 
> Thanks remembertofocus, :thumbup:


 call me adam


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

remembertofocus said:


> ...and whoever said "experiment" with AR clearly hasn't been on audizine for over 5 years: v.4 running thread


 Nope, haven't been there. But I have been on big tracks with different brake setups in a Mk2 TT. Admittedly, not with Adams Rotors. Has anyone (in a Mk2 TT)? 

From my "experiment", I suggest slotted 2-piece rotors for track use. That's a pretty standard setup on cars that are this heavy, that can go as fast as the TT can.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Nope, haven't been there. But I have been on big tracks with different brake setups in a Mk2 TT. Admittedly, not with Adams Rotors. Has anyone (in a Mk2 TT)?
> 
> From my "experiment", I suggest slotted 2-piece rotors for track use. That's a pretty standard setup on cars that are this heavy, that can go as fast as they can.


 I'd love to try them, but at the same time, I dont want to "try" in something as important as this. My question will be what caliper to use with AR for track events and upgraded power...


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> I'd love to try them, but at the same time, I dont want to "try" in something as important as this. My question will be what caliper to use with AR for track events and upgraded power...


 go TTRS with double slots, if youre still worried, get RS6 brakes. he makes all OEM sized brakes. nothing that a PM or email cant to do to inform you :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ever the crusader for balanced reporting, here's a nice endorsement off of Adam's website... 

82AudiCoupe


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

to add to this discussion, an excellent write up as its an S4 thread that pertains to all brakes that are Audis :thumbup: 

http://www.euroaddiction.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5072


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That is good info. I will vouch for the warning on drilled rotors at a track event. My last instructor had drilled rotors fitted to his Mustang. They cracked/broke. It's an impressive sight. I also endorse Motul's RBF660 fluid. 

Swapping pads on the same rotors? Everyone has different feelings on this. In a perfect world, you wouldn't do it. I think it's reasonable, and most people do it. I will say from my limited experience, it takes some good heating to remove old pad material and mate the new compound. 

Running around in the rain, I was unable to heat the discs adequately and remove the street pad compound/mate the race pad compound. The judder was obscene. The next session was dry. After a few laps, judder disappeared. Braking was insane. 

Going back to street pad was also a process. Once again, had to find some of my favorite stretches of road to heat the discs up, and re-bed the pads. 

I referrenced info from StopTech and Performance Friction.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> That is good info. I will vouch for the warning on drilled rotors at a track event. My last instructor had drilled rotors fitted to his Mustang. They cracked/broke. It's an impressive sight. I also endorse Motul's RBF660 fluid.
> 
> Swapping pads on the same rotors? Everyone has different feelings on this. In a perfect world, you wouldn't do it. I think it's reasonable, and most people do it. I will say from my limited experience, it takes some good heating to remove old pad material and mate the new compound.
> 
> ...


 I regularly swapped street and track pads on my RS4 and had good results by following the advice here: http://www.zeckhausen.com/avoiding_brake_judder.htm 

This worked well with the Pagid RS14 track pads because they are very abrasive when cold. It took about two days of driving to/from work with the track pads on to get the rotors scrubbed clean. (You could tell because they began squealing loud enough to remove your fillings.)


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I have had these on now for about SIX months and no issues at all, very powerful set up


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

robokn said:


> I have had these on now for about SIX months and no issues at all, very powerful set up


But you haven't pushed them hard on a racetrack, have you? That is his concern. I almost bought the TTRS ones from TT Shop, but didn't because I track the car. If not, that's what I would recommend from a matter of convenience and price.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> > I have had these on now for about SIX months and no issues at all, very powerful set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if one were to track occasionally? Would it be overkill and impractical to have a track BBK due to warming the brakes up or just run a standard BBK like Porsche/RS6/TTRS?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> Just because DgonzTT asked for it:
> 
> :biggrinsanta:


Those calipers are way better then the 4-pot TT RS ones.
Audi even put them on there customer TT GT4 race car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Also MTM use them on there 476 hp TT RS.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

And a TT RS rally driver used them in the 2010 Targa Tasmania.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, those drilled rotors must be ok then, I guess. But conventional thinking in racing is to move to slotted rotors.

BTW, all of these choices are superior to the stock sliding caliper setup. The main advantage is brake feel. Pedal travel is reduced, and makes pressure modulation easier. 

Choice of systems is somewhat a personal preference. It also becomes a matter of price.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> So what if one were to track occasionally? Would it be overkill and impractical to have a track BBK due to warming the brakes up or just run a standard BBK like Porsche/RS6/TTRS?


It's not impractical to have a BBK. You don't need to warm up the brakes with street PADS. Race pads will work better at higher temps...and suck at cooler temps.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Great info on the 6-pot RS calipers!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> Great info on the 6-pot RS calipers!


They are 8-pot RS calipers.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I meant 8


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

No but a few in the UK have and have tracked them and have been impressed with the results


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

porsche brakes :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

schkyl01 said:


> porsche brakes :thumbup:


Equals Brembo brakes.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the RS6 8 pot caliper/AR combo....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Is this a rotor only larger kit? I'd never heard of anything like that?

http://www.stasisengineering.com/Category_Detail.aspx?id=8&VID=227&PID=182


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes they are..!

If you track the car these and race pads are for you.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*TTRS calipers/discs photo*

wow are they 8 pot calipers in th4e TTRS?? (look closely


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> They are 8-pot RS calipers.


are those the TTRS standard calipers mate?


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

They are RS6 8-pot calipers.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

David L said:


> They are RS6 8-pot calipers.


oh ok i was going to say wow! 

to my knowledge the TTRS has 6 pot calipers, yes?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

TTRS has 4 piston Brembo calipers, massive (but fixed) 370x32mm rotors.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

eweu said:


> TTRS has 4 piston Brembo calipers, massive (but fixed) 370x32mm rotors.


oh ok. i thought they were 6 piston because of the size of the calipers.

due to the size of the calipers; does that mean that the size of the pistons are larger than other pistons?

sorry just trying to get my head around this one haha.

and yeah size of the discs i know - crazily massive!!!


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes, the 4 piston calipers have larger individual pistons than the 8 piston calipers. In general, the more pistons a caliper has, the smaller the individual pistons. The combined area for all the pistons combined should be about the same as a single piston sliding caliper (like the stock brakes). A big change in area would require a different master cylinder or at least a change in the proportioning valve.

The advantage of multiple pistons is a more even clamping force across the whole pad.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

eweu said:


> Yes, the 4 piston calipers have larger individual pistons than the 8 piston calipers. In general, the more pistons a caliper has, the smaller the individual pistons. The combined area for all the pistons combined should be about the same as a single piston sliding caliper (like the stock brakes). A big change in area would require a different master cylinder or at least a change in the proportioning valve.
> 
> The advantage of multiple pistons is a more even clamping force across the whole pad.


awesome thanks mate. the last part i did know but that first part clarified.


----------

